# Seiko Automatic Chronographs



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I really wish I hadn't looked at Roys website









I want some Seiko auto chronos again!









They are just such excellent value and so damn reliable.

The 6138/9 series movements are a real joy to work on and their combination of case and dial styles are so 1970s.

I just may have to treat myself to one!

Should I resist or should I just go for it?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

With a Forum Name like yours Ian, I thought you'd be swimming in them









At my last count, I had 4 x 6138 and 5 x 6139 plus numerous broken ones









But the Citizen 8110 is just as good as the 6138 if not better...IMHO of course.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

How difficult is it to fix one where the second hand wont reset to 12 o'clock position?

Roger


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Roger,

That's a very common problem and is usually due to somebody not fitting the hand correctly.The shaft,on which the seconds hand sits, has a flat on one side which is there to stop the hand from slipping on the shaft.

You may find that the pipe on the hand has lost its flat due to its incorrect fitting. If this is the case, you need to mix a very small amount of epoxy resin and run a drop down the pipe. Re-install the hand while simultaneously holding the reset pusher in, so that the hand will reset to the correct position.

Roy may well have a different technique but this one has always worked for me.

Please remember to use only a very minute amount of epoxy and to make sure that you leave the watch in the dial up position overnight so that the epoxy sets properly. I recommend Devcon epoxy as it seems to set faster and harder than some other brands.

You can always release epoxy with heat.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> You can always release epoxy with heat.


Blimey Ian....

All sounds a bit drastic....not sure if I am that brave!!!!

Thanks

Roger


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi Roger,

I'll sort it for you if you like?

Ian


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Ian,

PM sent

Roger


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Reply sent!


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

I have started my collection with a couple of modest Seiko 5 models but I'm tempted to go a little up market.

I have heard of Seiko automatic chronometers but never seen one.

What models are there to choose from ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here is a pic of the last Chronometer I sold this year.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The most common Seiko Automatic chronographs are the 6139 and 6138 series although there are others I believe...There is a great deal of varietty within these series denoted by a further 4 digit number after the movement number.  e.g. 6139 0010

A good start to see the variety would be to go to the RLT web site and look under Seiko Chronographs, Roys got a good selection for sale..









Ah yes chronometer , not chronograph as I read.....


----------



## Stately (Dec 4, 2004)

My mistake.

I mean to say chronograph but thar watch posted above is a stunner.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

leighton said:


> I have started my collection with a couple of modest Seiko 5 models but I'm tempted to go a little up market.
> 
> I have heard of Seiko automatic chronometers but never seen one.
> 
> What models are there to choose from ?


Hi Leighton

Here is a Seiko chronometer model that I was extremely impressed with - before curiosity got the better of me and I popped the back off - the rest is very painful for me to talk about, without bucket loads of tears
















But here she is prior to..................


















All the best

Derek


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi luvwatch, do you still have it ?, it looks a stunner to me, is it mendable. fred


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Fred

Its .....







no longer.....







...in my posession.


















It was a beauty though, with as smooth a sweep as you would see on any watch (except one those many gorgeous accutrons you own) it was a painful lesson learned.

Derek


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

leighton said:


> I have started my collection with a couple of modest Seiko 5 models but I'm tempted to go a little up market.
> 
> I have heard of Seiko automatic chronometers but never seen one.
> 
> What models are there to choose from ?












Stately Wrote :



> My mistake.
> 
> I mean to say chronograph but thar watch posted above is a stunner.


Leighton/Stately do you have a identity problem.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Split personality


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good...Glad it wasnt just me who was confused









I couldnt work out if it was me or the world going mad so I diddnt reply to the Statley/Leighton 'person'


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> Hi Fred
> 
> Its .....
> 
> ...


 Hi Derek,

You may already have told us this sad story....but I've fogotton. What happened?









Cheers

Paul


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Paul

OK! I popped the back off and bits went every where. I didn't realise that the whole kit and kaboodle came out the back.

I thought I was just going to see a great movement, instead I had a crystal, a rubber thingy, something else, Ohh! yes a metal retaining doofrey and the whole movement and dial were a one-piece design. So still didn't get to see the movement.

Anyway I tried to put it together, but bits didn't fit - so it was repaired, but it just wasn't the same.

So the lesson learned - leave well enough alone (until the next time curiosity gets the better of me) - Sold it on to a nice guy in Japan.

P.S. Do you you think my avatar is a bit MUCH - if so I can turn it off









Derek


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> P.S. Do you you think my avatar is a bit MUCH - if so I can turn it off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nooooooo don't.

It's very relaxing.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi

Ian, i'd get a few Seiko chrono's if I were you they're a bargain for what they are, I can particularly recommend the 'bullshead' & the 'helmet' style they're both real period pieces.

The Citizen version of the 'bulls head' also known I think as the 'easter rabbit' (somebody tell me if i'm wrong) is also worth having, particularly in addition to its Seiko equivalent.

Hope that helps.

Cheers

Dave









P.S. Nice tits Derek !!!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

My favourite type of thread - Breast's and Seiko's









Though Roy's avatar is obviously gratuitous, and blatantly sexist.

Where mine has a more public spirited theme of the importance of checking your breasts regularly - which I tell the wife I am more than happy to do









Ian, sorry to turn your chrono hunt into a breast-feast - I was always very keen on this model as it is a big beast..........6138-3000

Pic courteousy of Jayhawks database

Let us know what you decide

Derek


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's a beauty of a chronograph - I used to have one of those (in nothing like that condition I should add) but sold it long ago. As I remember it was a fine watch but big like a big thing (but not as big as a Panerai which is bigger than a big thing







). In fact when I think of it I only have one Seiko automatic chronograph and that doesn't work very well. I suppose I should try and get it repaired, the trouble is I know I won't wear it very often if I do get it repaired









I should also add that both avatars (or should that be all 4 avatars) are great and should in no way be altered or (God forbid!!) switched off


----------

